# UK car in Spain how long can it stay ??



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Years ago we hada uk registered car in spain for 8 years with no problems however we have been told now that after 6 months you cannot keep it in spain does anyone know the rules please


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It has to be legal in the country of registration. Tax ,mot & insurance. Same as it always was.
If you are a spanish resident & it's registered in your name, you are not allowed to drive it as it is a foreign plated vehicle . 
Basically if you are living here you cannot legally drive a UK registered car. 
Yes it's 6 months for the car BUT you've got to register as a resident after 3.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

philly said:


> Years ago we hada uk registered car in spain for 8 years with no problems however we have been told now that after 6 months you cannot keep it in spain does anyone know the rules please


It's been the case for a long long time. In theory, as a Spanish resident you cant drive a UK plated car.

The basic law is that you should matriculate the car within 6 months of arrival / residency. Many UK plated cars are being singled out now by the police.

Also, for a UK plated car to be completely legal here, it has to be legal in the country of registration .... I'm assuming that you havent got a current MOT on the car, therefore it's not.

Taking it back to the UK now would be a challenge, because of course it has no MOT and tax. So the moment it sets wheel in the UK it would be subject to UK laws and lack of MOT would be a problem.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

As a note, I just noticed you are in Greece. Is this a car you keep here for holiday use, and you are not a Spanish resident? If so, it's a slightly different picture


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> As a note, I just noticed you are in Greece. Is this a car you keep here for holiday use, and you are not a Spanish resident? If so, it's a slightly different picture


If not s resident how does it make a difference please


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

philly said:


> If not s resident how does it make a difference please



It is possible that a car can be left in Spain if taken off the road for 6 months of the year, although it still has to be taxed and mot'd. It cant be driven by a Spanish resident though


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> It is possible that a car can be left in Spain if taken off the road for 6 months of the year, although it still has to be taxed and mot'd. It cant be driven by a Spanish resident though


mmmm.............. same as here in Cyprus obviously all changed since I was there 10 years ago lol


----------

